# How much TMG to have great plants



## Arturs (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi

I have seen that when I increase dosing micro nutrients leaves of plants are smaller (then before increase)
I dose 2 ml of Tropica Master Grow every day and 0,3 ppm of Fe (DTPA) once a week. When I dose more than 2 ml TMG per day I have a problem.
I think that 2ml of TMG is too little to have nice plants. My plants do not look nice. ( for example Hygrogophilia 53 B has small and brown new ( young) leaves.
Why do my plants look worse when I increase dosing micro nutrients ? 
How much TMG should I dose to my tank. ( You can see size, light and ... below)
Is it true that in soft water we should dose less micro ( TMG) than in hard water ?
Does somebody know What levels of micro nutrients ( B, Zn, Cu Fe,Mo) are toxic for plants?

My parameters of water in aquarium
Ca – 20 ppm
Mg – 4 ppm
Size tank – 90*45*45 ( 180l)
Light – 118W 
Ph – 6,5
Kh – 2,5
NO3 – 15 ppm
Po4 –1-1,5 ppm


Artur


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Arturs said:


> Hi
> 
> I have seen that when I increase dosing micro nutrients leaves of plants are smaller (then before increase)


You know what? Stop dosing the TMG and the Fe for now.



> How much TMG should I dose to my tank.


 Someone can help here. I don't use TMG.



> Is it true that in soft water we should dose less micro ( TMG) than in hard water ?


 Yes, seems to be the case.



> Does somebody know What levels of micro nutrients ( B, Zn, Cu Fe,Mo) are toxic for plants?


 Plants can handle thousands of times higher levels then fish do. Watch the fish.

Because I don't see much wrong with your macro nutrients I would recommend taking a cup or two of compressed peat moss and place it in your filter or directly in the aquarium. This will hopefully start the necessary microorganism base that you are missing. In one week you can clean the aquarium.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Arturs said:


> Hi
> My parameters of water in aquarium
> Ca - 20 ppm
> Mg - 4 ppm
> ...


For a tank this size, the max TMG required at high light(5-6w/gal of PC lighting) 10mls 3x a week

You are correct that 2mls a day is too little, about 2x too little.
I assume you use CO2 gas.
If so, you need more based on your pH/KH.
Push the pH a little bit lower. Watch fish.

When you add more traces and the plants srespond negatively, you likely are causing another nutrient that was not limiting to become limiting(CO2, NO3, K+ etc), that is the indirect effect. Relieving one limitation causes another.

You can do water changes or(and) use test kits to balance that.

a simple 50% water change a week
add: 1/2 teaspoon 2x a week KNO3
KH2PO4 1/8 teaspoon 2-3x a week
TMG: 10mls 3x a week
Maintain Ca/Mg.

Crank the CO2 up a notch.

That should address it and give it about 2-3 weeks.
Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Edward said:


> Because I don't see much wrong with your macro nutrients I would recommend taking a cup or two of compressed peat moss and place it in your filter or directly in the aquarium. This will hopefully start the necessary microorganism base that you are missing. In one week you can clean the aquarium.


Can you explain what you mean by this? I can think if some things this might do although I don't know if it would play out in reality. Makes more sense in a new tank, or one with hard water/high pH. How long would it take 2 cups of peat to crash the pH at a 2.5kH?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

I find that working my way up from directions on the label to DOUBLE the dose works excellent.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

In the past, when dosing TMG, KNO3, and phosphate in soft water, I found that plant growth stalled somewhat until I started adding K2SO4. Not only did growth stall, but there was a persistant thread algae problem linked to dosing TMG. After adding the same amount of K2SO4 as KNO3, the thread algae disappeared. I now dose TMG at the rate of twice the recommended level.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Dennis,
This is to start the microbes going, not lowering the pH.


----------

